# Changer le mot de passe du réseau wifi



## Hebe (1 Février 2010)

Bonjour, 
Je souhaite savoir s'il est possible de changer le mot de passe de mon réseau Wifi. Je suis allé dans 
=Préférences système
                               =Réseau
mais n'ai pas trouvé le moyen d'effectuer la modification.
Est-elle possible?
Merci,
Éric


----------



## Arlequin (1 Février 2010)

hello

je ne pense pas que ce soit ton mac qui soit l'émetteur ! 

tu as une box ou un modem router wifi je suppose ?

c'est de ce coté là que ça se passe


----------



## Hebe (1 Février 2010)

Arlequin a dit:


> hello
> 
> je ne pense pas que ce soit ton mac qui soit l'émetteur !
> 
> ...



Bonjour, 
En effet, j'ai un routeur wifi.
Sais-tu comment modifier le mot de passe? 
Merci pour ta réponse, 
Éric


----------



## Arlequin (2 Février 2010)

oui, en lisant la doc du modem routeur 

tu t'y connectes par cable, tu ouvre safari, tu entres son adresse URL (ça ça dépend des marques, c'est du style 192.168.0.1 > voir le manuel) et tu cherches les menu de sécurité du wifi


----------

